

Exporting Civilization V replays as HTML using Canvas - kmfrk
http://forums.civfanatics.com/showthread.php?t=388160

======
maukdaddy
There are few communities as awesome as the Civ modding community. They are
one of the biggest reasons that the Civ franchise still exists today (awesome
games notwithstanding).

------
andreyf
People might pay for this in SC2: a web interface to tournaments and replays.

~~~
aperiodic
I've tinkered around with doing something like this for SC2 replays, and it's
actually a pretty difficult proposition.

SC2 replay files only store the low-level commands issued by the player:
selecting and deselecting units, movement and attack commands, build commands,
the like. It doesn't contain any information about resources or units
produced, since that's handled by the game engine.

In order to figure out what actually happened in a given replay, you've got to
either re-implement the SC2 game engine, or code-inject the SC2 executable to
grab the information you want while it's playing the replay file.

Since the first task is monumental, and I have no experience with code
injection, I shelved the idea until there's something like the Chaos
Launcher[1] for SC2.

[1]: <http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft/Chaoslauncher>

~~~
andreyf
Did you document your tinkering? Would you care to publish it?

~~~
aperiodic
I didn't add anything to what's already out there (I don't exactly have the
patience for reverse-engineering). The most comprehensive overview of the
replay format is the wiki[1] for Lauri Virkamaki's phpsc2replay project. Head
and shoulders above everything else I found, which were mainly random forum
threads.

[1]: <http://code.google.com/p/phpsc2replay/w/list>

------
ceejayoz
That's freaking awesome.

